# BBS LM Replica for gold Bolts?



## Alexxxmk (Mar 24, 2004)

It's possible to get the bolts off from the bbs lm replicas (alt) and change it for the original lm gold ones? like in this picture? obvious in the picture they are original 










_Modified by Alexxxmk at 9:13 AM 7-23-2008_


----------



## Alexxxmk (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: BBS LM Replica for gold Bolts? (Alexxxmk)*

bump


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

You can't use LM bolts on a replica. Since the LM is a 2 piece wheel the bolts hold the wheel together, where on the ALT the bolts just pop in and are used for show. 
You can figure out what type of tool you need to remove the "bolts" from the replica, paint the bolts, then pop them back in.


----------



## Alexxxmk (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (V8Star)*

thanks! 
anyone else that have also done this before? 


_Modified by Alexxxmk at 1:42 AM 7-27-2008_


----------



## Alexxxmk (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Alexxxmk)*

bump


----------



## Buegie (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: BBS LM Replica for gold Bolts? (Alexxxmk)*

someone from the MKIV forums did gold bolts on Alt's, don't remember who though. The bolts come right out though, just have them painted.


----------



## Alexxxmk (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: BBS LM Replica for gold Bolts? (Buegie)*

cool, think I will paint the bolts thanks!


----------

